# Reiner Office-Laptop



## huntertech (28. Februar 2010)

Welche Laptops könnt ihr für den reinen Office-Betrieb empfehlen? Sollte max. 700€ kosten, da aber keine Leistung für Spiele gebraucht wird, denke ich, man kommt auch etwas günstiger aus. Festplatte unter 250GB geht garnicht, 320GB wären optimal. Da viel gearbeitet wird, sollte der Bildschirm nicht allzu klein sein. Verarbeitung und Stabilität sollten natürlich auch möglichst gut sein.

Was könnt ihr da empfehlen?


----------



## poiu (28. Februar 2010)

was für wünsche hast denn noch, also:

Display Größe und entspiegelt oder nicht?
Mobil also klein und hohe Akkuleistung  oder eher in Richtung 15-17"?
Arbeitest du nur mit OFfice oder zB auch VIdeo schnitt...


----------



## huntertech (28. Februar 2010)

1. Nur office

2. Bildschirm 15" wäre gut, größer braucht nur mehr Strom  Akku natürlich möglichst groß

3. Entspiegelt wäre besser, LED-Hintergrund wäre auch nicht schlecht. Muss aber beides nicht, wäre aber wie gesagt ganz schön


----------



## Ezio (1. März 2010)

Wenn du nur Office brauchst, würde ich dir zu einem Thinkpad raten. Sind sehr gut verarbeitet und haben auch ein entspiegeltes Display.


----------



## huntertech (1. März 2010)

Bei den Thinkpads würde ich dann den SL510 mit einem C2D T6570 ganz ansprechend finden. Wie verhält dieser Prozzi sich denn im Vergleich zu den T4400/4300/4200? Merkt man den Unterschied von einem MB Cache überhaupt im Office-Betrieb?


----------



## Iceananas (1. März 2010)

Für den Officebetrieb wird man kaum was merken, das der Prozessor kaum beansprucht wird. Richtig "spürbarer" Performanceschub mit "wow"-Effekt erreicht man sowieso nur durch SSDs, die sind in dieser Preisklasse aber nicht drin. 

Der Prozessor ist trotzdem mehr als ausreichend für Office.


----------



## poiu (2. März 2010)

sieh dir mal die Lenovo R400 an 
Lenovo IBM ThinkPad R400, Core 2 Duo T6670 2.20GHz, 2048MB, 250GB, DVD+/-RW, 14.1" (NN932GE) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

hat ein bekannter von mir und ist sehr zufrieden damit, ist aber etwas teurer!

Lenovo IBM ThinkPad R500, Core 2 Duo T6670 2.20GHz, 2048MB, 250GB, DVD+/-RW, 15.4" (NP2A9GE) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
Lenovo IBM ThinkPad R500, Core 2 Duo T6670 2.20GHz, 2048MB, 250GB, DVD+/-RW, 15.4" (NP2AAGE) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

sonst vielleicht die Acer Extensa 5630 =15,4" oder Acer Extensa 5635 = 15,6" mit LED beleuchtung

13.1" bis 16.4" TFT Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

die fangen schon bei 350€, ganz brauchbar und wenn die nach zwei Jahren kaputt gehen sollten^^ kann man das bei dem Preis auch verschmerzen^^

nimm aber mindestens eine T4x00 CPU

wenn die Glare nicht stören sollte dann sieh dir die an 

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a457882.html
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a460817.html

Hardware und Verabreichung ist für denn Preis wirklich sehr gut und der Support von Samsung ist auch nicht übel.
Das gewicht ist auch sehr angenehm für ein 15,6", da ist die Konkurrenz schon meist bei fast 3kg


----------



## Zwiebelschale (4. März 2010)

die acer e-machines sind doch eig. nur zum arbeiten konzipiert und machten in meinen augen immer einen sehr soliden eindruck


----------



## huntertech (4. März 2010)

Habe meinem bekannten jetzt mal eine Vergleichstabelle gemacht, wo diese Laptops hier drin sind:

-Asus K50IN bzw. K50IJ
-Acer Extensa 5630EZ bzw. 5636Z
-Lenovo IBM ThinkPad SL510

Habe auch Stundenlang Testberichte u.Ä. gesucht und habe ihm dann das Lenovo-Gerät empfohlen... ,mal sehen, was draus wird


----------

